# For those with BLUE/GREEN eyes...



## Green Eyes (Oct 3, 2005)

I dont know if this is where this would go - but Gemma Ward is my most favorite new model and her eyes are gorgeous - here are some pictures if you guys want some makeup ideas for those with blue/green eyes.  Hope you like!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 3, 2005)

She's got a really nice face structure.  i don't have blue/ green eyes but i find this kinda makeup might work well with my brown eyes too.  Thanks for posting it up!!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 4, 2005)

She has the cutest lips


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_She's got a really nice face structure.  i don't have blue/ green eyes but i find this kinda makeup might work well with my brown eyes too.  Thanks for posting it up!!_

 
I totally agree - I love that she looks so different from all the other models out there - so unique - granted she gets her makeup done - but it suits her facial structure so well. i am glad you enjoyed this


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 5, 2005)

how old is this girl? She looks like she's in her 20s in a couple pictures, and then in some she looks 12! she's really unique/neat looking though!


----------



## vloky (Oct 5, 2005)

I like!   I need to master the art of applying eye liner to the upper lid :/ I used to have a friend that would do it for me, because I have blue/green/grey hazel eyes and it'd make for a dramatic look (i also have large eyes so it'd make them look even bigger)


----------



## whosheis (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_how old is this girl? She looks like she's in her 20s in a couple pictures, and then in some she looks 12! she's really unique/neat looking though!_

 
She's almost 18 lol.

However she is indeed very unique looking. Very fairy child but quite lovely and cute lol. So hard to explain with her.


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_how old is this girl? She looks like she's in her 20s in a couple pictures, and then in some she looks 12! she's really unique/neat looking though!_

 
She is 17 - from Perth, Australia


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 5, 2005)

I think shes adorable


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

only 17?? wow! she looks way more older than that!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 6, 2005)

man. i thought you meant like..my color eyes. i was like YESSSSS FINALLY!! haha ;[





ignore the eyebrows kthx. im growing them in.
got any model pics w/that eye color?


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_man. i thought you meant like..my color eyes. i was like YESSSSS FINALLY!! haha ;[





ignore the eyebrows kthx. im growing them in.
got any model pics w/that eye color? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I will try to get some for you Alexa - sorry for any confusion - but i hope u enjoyed gemma anyway


----------



## breathless (Oct 8, 2005)

she's too cute!


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Oct 10, 2005)

wow... she looks about 6 years old in the 4th and 6th pics, but at the same time stunningly gorgeous. i wish i looked like that when i was 5!!! *wink wink*


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 10, 2005)

mmmm higemma. but i like heather most


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

I reallyyyy like her.


----------

